# The Fragrant Mind



## Lindy (Jun 3, 2009)

I just bought this book on Monday and I love it!  Lately I have been reading about warnings for people regarding the use of EO's and I decided I want to learn as much as I can about them before I really get too involved with them.  Fascinating stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

It really is fascinating isn't it. I am on my second book of notes on eo's and what goes well together and what each one does. I never dreamed I would be so interested in eo's. LOL go figure.

Kitn


----------



## artisan soaps (Jun 5, 2009)

..


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm after a book on essentail oils. I already have soap making books which lightly touch on the subject but really I want something a little more in-depth. Does this book touch on soap at all?


----------



## mandolyn (Jun 29, 2009)

I'll have to take a look at that book. Sounds interesting!!


----------



## artisan soaps (Jun 30, 2009)

..


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

I want both. Off to browse now...


----------



## artisan soaps (Jun 30, 2009)

..


----------



## KSL (Jun 30, 2009)

Soap_for_breakfast said:
			
		

> I want both.



Oh how often I have said those very words myself.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> In that case:
> http://www.bookdepository.co.uk/search? ... rch=search
> 
> My book store of choice



Great! and they accept paypal  Thank you


----------



## KSL (Jun 30, 2009)

I just borrowed it from the library.
Well, put it on hold.  Can't wait to dive in!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

Awesome book. I got the fragrant pharmacy too but decided to read this one first, have not put it down. I recommend this book to the forum


----------



## artisan soaps (Jul 13, 2009)

..


----------

